# Evil Wind Ghost



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Paper mache bust, black plastic sheeting. Made in May 2011.














































Here's a video of him in action:





More photos here:
http://marrowhouse.blogspot.com/2011/06/malice.html


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creepy. bet it was wicked at night.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I like the way the ghost moves with the breeze, it's very organic. An elegant solution for a moving prop. Style-wise, the look is great...like something right out of the dirt.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

amazing, so simple but the effect of the movement, i'd guess there was a trained squarl in it


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed - a very simple prop but very effective.

Nice video, too


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great video. I like breezy ghosts. Things blowing around add a great creep-factor.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job, I really like the looks of the face.


----------

